# Riptropin



## BB_999

Anyone have any experience with these? They're allegedly made in the same factory that produced Hygetropin. I've just taken delivery of 400iu.  I'll be starting in about a week when I run out of Kigtropin.

The packaging all looks good, much higher quality than the Kigs, hopefully the product will be too.

Any feedback appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## Anthony83

Have used 2 kits of them and found them good,when I used there igf found it to be the best I've used,out of igetropin and turbovitals.


----------



## kadath

I've used their IGF1 and It was very good. Let me know how it is, I'm using blue top generic at the moment.


----------



## BB_999

Last jab of Kigs this Saturday, Monday night start the Rips.


----------



## kadath

Rich-B said:


> Last jab of Kigs this Saturday, Monday night start the Rips.


How do you rate kigs mate?


----------



## BB_999

kadath said:


> How do you rate kigs mate?


I rate them highly mate. I saw a marked improvement in my quality of sleep when I switched from Hyges to Kigs.

If I hadn't already ordered the Rips I'd have invested in more Kigs without a doubt.


----------



## kadath

Rich-B said:


> I rate them highly mate. I saw a marked improvement in my quality of sleep when I switched from Hyges to Kigs.
> 
> If I hadn't already ordered the Rips I'd have invested in more Kigs without a doubt.


Good to know...I'm curious to know Kigs compared to Rips


----------



## BB_999

I'll keep this thread updated once I get started on the Rips.

There's very little feedback on this GH on UK boards.


----------



## BB_999

Just to update this, I'm well into my first kit of these now at 10iu EOD and my quality of sleep has improved even further. I was sleeping great on the Kigs but I still had to fall asleep naturally, 10iu of these Rips before bed and I'm out like a light after about 20 mins, sleep like a log and wake up feeling totally refreshed. I'm even experiencing a strange feeling of wellbeing on these, something I've never had from any other GH in the past. All in all very happy so far, top stuff IMO.


----------



## jordanwlkp

Rich-B said:


> I rate them highly mate. I saw a marked improvement in my quality of sleep when I switched from Hyges to Kigs.
> 
> If I hadn't already ordered the Rips I'd have invested in more Kigs without a doubt.


thanks for that, just got hold of 200iu of kig and cant wait for another blast :bounce:


----------



## bobbie

Yeah im on Rips aswel ...doin 5iu every nite 5 days a wk...wellbeing feelin as wel & real gd sleep


----------



## Doink

Might switch to these myself, been using hyge but my source is selling kigs and rips for less than hyge...

Might give the rips ago as they're the cheapest atm!


----------



## UKMainMan

Rips have been getting very good reports so i've ordered some and going to swap over to them right away.

Been using Mexi's greens but the hype and price of the rips have made choose to give them a go. Going in for some surgery soon so i'm going to start my journal with recovery to see how much these help speed it up.


----------



## BB_999

Doink said:


> Might switch to these myself, been using hyge but my source is selling kigs and rips for less than hyge...
> 
> Might give the rips ago as they're the cheapest atm!


I'd choose either of those over Hyge anyway.

I'm surprised the Rips are cheper than the Kigs though.


----------



## kadath

Damn, I'm using Generic Blue tops at the moment but after your reports I want so bad to switch to Rips, but I will not use more than 2iu ED, every morning when I wake up I don't feel my right forefinger.


----------



## Conscript

Rich-B said:


> I'd choose either of those over Hyge anyway.
> 
> *I'm surprised the Rips are cheper than the Kigs though*.


Same here... :confused1:


----------



## didless

love the rips just purchased 500iu


----------



## Doink

G-fresh said:


> Same here... :confused1:


Dunno why either gents, i stuck with hyge anyway. I can only imagine the cheap price around here atm is because there's not much 'Word' around about rips, i've heard f all about them outside of the internet.


----------



## UKMainMan

How are you getting on Rich?

I'm getting some sides which i never experienced with the other brand i was using. Nothing major but a good sign all is well 

So far i'm loving them, defo the real deal.


----------



## Mr H

my source has rips and kings but i went for the slightly more expensive option of getropin!! any feedback on this??


----------



## BB_999

UKMainMan said:


> How are you getting on Rich?
> 
> I'm getting some sides which i never experienced with the other brand i was using. Nothing major but a good sign all is well
> 
> So far i'm loving them, defo the real deal.


Getting on just fine, great sleep every night, leaning out nicely whilst retaining my size, and this is without cardio. My strength is suffering slightly but I am on Keto or as close to Keto as I can get, VERY low carbs anyway.



Mr H said:


> my source has rips and kings but i went for the slightly more expensive option of getropin!! any feedback on this??


I've not used the Getropin personally, but from what I've heard they're the same as Hyges, from the same manufacturer I think.


----------



## xpower

Are you still using the Riptropin?& would you choose them out of the 3 below?

Currently on Blues,but have the choice of Hyge(25x8iu),Riptropin,Kigtropin


----------



## tom1234

Using Rips at the moment and rate them highly, well priced as well.


----------



## BB_999

xpower said:


> Are you still using the Riptropin?& would you choose them out of the 3 below?
> 
> Currently on Blues,but have the choice of Hyge(25x8iu),Riptropin,Kigtropin


I'm not still using them due to cashflow problems but that's the only reason.

Of the ones you have listed there, my personal order of preference would be:

1. Rips

2. Kigs

3. Hyge


----------



## Papa Lazarou

I have these and use them all the time. My growth of choice. Have used Hyges, blu's, Ansomone and now Rips and these are by far the best i've used. I was getting CTS on 2iu ED!

FWIW I rate them so much I just podded out and bought another 300iu.


----------



## Raptor

Papa Lazarou said:


> I have these and use them all the time. My growth of choice. Have used Hyges, blu's, Ansomone and now Rips and these are by far the best i've used. I was getting CTS on 2iu ED!


Your not the 1st who has said this, i may grab some for a low dose cycle in the new year with AAS!


----------



## Papa Lazarou

Tried to PM you this morning raptor - clear your inbox!


----------



## xpower

Rich-B said:


> I'm not still using them due to cashflow problems but that's the only reason.
> 
> Of the ones you have listed there, my personal order of preference would be:
> 
> 1. Rips
> 
> 2. Kigs
> 
> 3. Hyge


 Cheers for the info Rich :thumbup1:


----------



## Dagman72

Rich, are you just running GH on its own?

Just interested - thanks.


----------



## Raptor

Papa Lazarou said:


> Tried to PM you this morning raptor - clear your inbox!


Done mate, i had no idea it was full.. i wonder how long its been like that?


----------



## David Lloyd

how much are you guys paying for these rips then?

so no one rates hyge anymore?

i just bought 1,000 iu's of hyge lol


----------



## xpower

Can't ask about prices mate


----------



## David Lloyd

ok - sorry didnt realise


----------



## nba2005uk

I started rips about 3 and a half weeks ago. Bodyweight is up 8 pounds, feels like im on gear im surprised how quick its kicked in. Got all the sides though, pins and needles, dry mouth in the nights, headaches at time but they seem to have gone now. Either way its quality stuff.


----------



## Conscript

nba2005uk said:


> I started rips about 3 and a half weeks ago. Bodyweight is up 8 pounds, feels like im on gear im surprised how quick its kicked in. Got all the sides though, pins and needles, dry mouth in the nights, headaches at time but they seem to have gone now.


I'm out... :lol: :lol:


----------



## don1

ok been to the their website but how do you check the sticker number?


----------



## Donnie Brasco

I have just been offered riptropin is it 191aa?


----------



## xpower

don1 said:


> ok been to the their website but how do you check the sticker number?


Isn't their an online checker (I'm sure I saw one on the .com site)


----------



## don1

xpower said:


> Isn't their an online checker (I'm sure I saw one on the .com site)


yes just looked at that one but when you click on some of the link for the igf it takes you to somewhere strange,

so i was wondering which is the real site .com or .net ???


----------



## don1

topdog said:


> I have just been offered riptropin is it 191aa?


yes


----------



## tom1234

.com to check if it's legit


----------



## don1

tom1234 said:


> .com to check if it's legit


so whats the .net ?

also on the .com has some dodgey links,


----------



## xpower

don1 said:


> yes just looked at that one but when you click on some of the link for the igf it takes you to somewhere strange,
> 
> so i was wondering which is the real site .com or .net ???


What does the sticker on the box say?


----------



## don1

xpower said:


> What does the sticker on the box say?


sorry havent got any yet. just researching them.


----------



## David Lloyd

to the guys who are tring these new Rips?

did you get similar side effects on the hyge?

i dont seem to get many side effects even at 24iu's EOD (yeah i went that high once for a couple of weeks lol)

but i kind of want to have them, that way i KNOW they are working


----------



## xpower

I'll let ya know in jan,got to finish the bluetops first.

I got slight numbness from 5iu bluetops to start with


----------



## BB_999

Dagman72 said:


> Rich, are you just running GH on its own?
> 
> Just interested - thanks.


I was doing mate yes, 10iu EOD, I was very impressed by the effects, I maintained almost all my gains from my previous cycle and leaned out, my physique looked better overall, really full muscle bellies and a very intense pump in the gym.



topdog said:


> I have just been offered riptropin is it 191aa?


If it's genuine then yes.



David Lloyd said:


> to the guys who are tring these new Rips?
> 
> did you get similar side effects on the hyge?
> 
> i dont seem to get many side effects even at 24iu's EOD (yeah i went that high once for a couple of weeks lol)
> 
> but i kind of want to have them, that way i KNOW they are working


TBH mate the answer to that is a definite no. Hyge have gone downhill in recent months IMO (the ones I've had anyway). I switched from Hyge to Kigs and noticed an immediate improvement, and then from Kigs to Rips and like them better still.


----------



## don1

David Lloyd said:


> to the guys who are tring these new Rips?
> 
> did you get similar side effects on the hyge?
> 
> i dont seem to get many side effects even at 24iu's EOD (yeah i went that high once for a couple of weeks lol)
> 
> but i kind of want to have them, that way i KNOW they are working


which ones you got the pin wheel or non pin wheel,

i have ran dr lins non pin wheel and got all the sides,


----------



## Dagman72

Rich-B said:


> I was doing mate yes, 10iu EOD, I was very impressed by the effects, I maintained almost all my gains from my previous cycle and leaned out, my physique looked better overall, really full muscle bellies and a very intense pump in the gym.QUOTE]
> 
> Thanks matey, will carry on reading up and hoping to run it sometime after my next cycle.


----------



## David Lloyd

don1 said:


> which ones you got the pin wheel or non pin wheel,
> 
> i have ran dr lins non pin wheel and got all the sides,


i have the ones with the pin wheel


----------



## BB_999

don1 said:


> which ones you got the pin wheel or non pin wheel,
> 
> i have ran dr lins non pin wheel and got all the sides,


This is a good point, I have not used the Dr Lin ones.



David Lloyd said:


> i have the ones with the pin wheel


These are the ones I had.

Just to be clear they did still work but just not as well as the Kigs or Rips.


----------



## don1

i have pin wheels for new year, i tried some last month didnt feel the same and got red blotches on injection site,

had 100mcg of dr lins igf 45min before gym today and the pump in chest and arms where unreal, could literary see the body change,


----------



## David Lloyd

don1 said:


> *i have pin wheels for new year, i tried some last month didnt feel the same and got red blotches on injection site,*had 100mcg of dr lins igf 45min before gym today and the pump in chest and arms where unreal, could literary see the body change,


hmmm i have been noticing these too - looks like a red zit - and a little soreness the next day or two

which is funny because i never had this with the last pin wheel hyge i used last year


----------



## Papa Lazarou

David Lloyd said:


> to the guys who are tring these new Rips?
> 
> did you get similar side effects on the hyge?
> 
> i dont seem to get many side effects even at 24iu's EOD (yeah i went that high once for a couple of weeks lol)
> 
> but i kind of want to have them, that way i KNOW they are working


Never got any sides really on hyge. Rips seem to have more sides. Whether this is a good sign or not, I don't know. That said I always kept doses low on hyge (and also Ansomone).


----------



## bigmitch69

Are Riptropin new or have they been about for years?


----------



## StephenC

bigmitch69 said:


> Are Riptropin new or have they been about for years?


"supposedly" it's a new brand from a well known producer....


----------



## nba2005uk

Pretty new mate im on them now myself and liking them. Although i have just come across a new supplier for kigs and they are about 2/3rds the price. Not sure which to go for as i could afford to run higher doses if i use the kigs, anyone used and liked them?


----------



## BB_999

bigmitch69 said:


> Are Riptropin new or have they been about for years?


Relatively new but they've been around for over a year.



StephenC said:


> "supposedly" it's a new brand from a well known producer....


Allegedly produced in the same facility that produced the original Hyge.



nba2005uk said:


> Pretty new mate im on them now myself and liking them. Although i have just come across a new supplier for kigs and they are about 2/3rds the price. Not sure which to go for as i could afford to run higher doses if i use the kigs, anyone used and liked them?


At two thirds the price I'd go for Kigs, they are very close to Rips in terms of quality IME. I would'nt pay 33% extra for Rips despite them being my favourite GH.


----------



## nba2005uk

Apreciate the advice^


----------



## ohmygoodness

subscribe


----------



## bigmitch69

StephenC said:


> "supposedly" it's a new brand from a well known producer....


I was just wondering if its a fairly new brand do you think they could be over-dosed to get a good hype going?


----------



## StephenC

bigmitch69 said:


> I was just wondering if its a fairly new brand do you think they could be over-dosed to get a good hype going?


Going by the reports of pretty much every relaballed generic "brand" if they were even close to accurately dosed then they would be getting rave reviews!


----------



## nba2005uk

i just recieved this email so be careful if your ordering online people!

Does anybody know if i need to reply to this or what im confused on what to do lol!

We are SOCA (Serious Organised Crime Agency), our CLO (Chemical Liaison Officer) has presented us with a CSAR (Chemical Suspicious Activity Report) stating the purchase of:

Class c drugs under the Misuse of Drugs Act 1971.

It is our belief from supported evidence that you had the intention of possessing or supplying the above. Below is the possible punishment should you decide not to adhere to our declaration.

Offence Court Class A Class B Class C

Possession Magistrate 6 months / £5000 fine 3 months / £2500 fine 3 months / £500 fine

Crown 7 years / unlimited fine 5 years / unlimited fine 2 years / unlimited fine

Supply Magistrate 6 months / £5000 fine 6 months / £5000 fine 3 months / £2000 fine

Crown Life / unlimited fine 14 years / unlimited fine 14 years / unlimited fine

Supplied funds have been seized under the Proceeds of Crime Act 2002.

Declaration

No further action shall be taken, unless you proceed in the illegal activity of misuse of drugs. Should you continue SOCA shall call upon evidence and legislation against John Jones.


----------



## Raptor

What so your gear has been seized? And you got this email?

Don't worry about fines / jail for yourself if you ordered a personal amount, thats scare tactics


----------



## lostwars

i cant compare the rips to another hgh its my 1st time with growth and i tried to increase my dose from 2 iu upto 4 iu and the cts and knuckle pain was very sore

mostly at night strangely enough

it was uncomfortable so i dropped back to 2 iu

im sleeping like a baby and cant fault them, there a great price too so ill be stayin g with these for good

also heard they are going to start producing there kits with E coli so its to be an even better product then


----------



## nba2005uk

Yeh money has been seized.By the looks of it, it was just a scammer online who took my money then made up that email pretending to be from 'soca'. Basically so i wont try to get my money back. An yeh i only order 5 boxes at a time so this could easily just be personal use.


----------



## Raptor

nba2005uk said:


> Yeh money has been seized.By the looks of it, it was just a scammer online who took my money then made up that email pretending to be from 'soca'. Basically so i wont try to get my money back. An yeh i only order 5 boxes at a time so this could easily just be personal use.


Ouch as a rule of general thumb of street prices being over a quid per iu looks like you have been scammed good and proper.... and was a pretty intelligent system he has there, if someone scammed me i'd find a way to get them back 10x over... was there any address or bank details involved?


----------



## nba2005uk

Nope it was done by western union so no way of finding out anything about him


----------



## Raptor

nba2005uk said:


> Nope it was done by western union so no way of finding out anything about him


Unlucky mate, report him to western union


----------



## UKMainMan

Always do your homework before handing any money over. Refs are everything!

I'm about to start on the new batch of Rips, looking forward to starting them.

Currently still using original Rips and had great results from them. Been pining 2IU 5/7 first thing in the morning and on training days another 3-4IU Post W/O.

I've been out of the Gym since before Xmas due to surgery so just been sticking with the 2IU 5/7.

Ill be back in the gym in a week or so, can't wait


----------



## Papa Lazarou

I've seen some sources offering 15-20% off rates I know I can get. No doubt these are the dodgy sources. I'd rather grab them from someone I know and trust rather than any other junk.


----------



## big_jim_87

jordanwlkp said:


> thanks for that, just got hold of 200iu of kig and cant wait for another blast :bounce:


imo youd be better off using them 200iu at 10iu eod the blast method is shyt and i dnt know any one who has a decent level of muscle (other then scott) who rates this method...... its for skinny guys to add water weight and make them think that as there lifts have gon up they are growing....... ok then lol


----------



## StephenC

big_jim_87 said:


> imo youd be better off using them 200iu at 10iu eod the blast method is shyt and i dnt know any one who has a decent level of muscle (other then scott) who rates this method...... its for skinny guys to add water weight and make them think that as there lifts have gon up they are growing....... ok then lol


I personally like the blast method and can think of another Ginger fella that I'm

sure rated it also....


----------



## JoshLarge999

Rich...can i ask if these were ordered through a sponsor on a big american board?


----------



## big_jim_87

StephenC said:


> I personally like the blast method and can think of another Ginger fella that I'm
> 
> sure rated it also....


sorry should have said on the way up in weight..... i know a few who liked it on the way down in weight as did said other ginger guy?......


----------



## StephenC

big_jim_87 said:


> sorry should have said on the way up in weight..... i know a few who liked it on the way down in weight as did said other ginger guy?......


I've done my latest blast increasing in weight although I didn't use Scott's figures and I used some very heavy androgens throughout...

Tbf I am still holding some water from it so would not attribute any major immediate gains to it, but the blasts that I have done I have found that my next cycles gains have increased exponentially when they should in theory be slowing down.

This is obviously just my personal thoughts on it as I dont have any empirical evidence.


----------



## Cojones

can i get an advice from someone who is using riptropin or any hgh for the first time without any steroids

i am 31 been using the gym for bout 15 years and about 6 years quite seriously im 6"/114-112 kg, quite strong for a non steroid user bench 170-180kg/3-4 reps deadlift 260-280/4-5 reps, bulk looking, with a bit of body fat, no belly and good vascularity...i use basic exercices and i'm happy with the way my training is going, the only problem is that for over a year i've got a lower back injury from rugby and i cant get over it...the other "problem" is that bit of body fat...

my question is-do you guys think that a course of 2 mths of hgh(riptropin) would help me reduce some body fat and speed the recovery of my lower back injury?

again, i'm not looking to gain weight and/or strenght as i'm happy with it atm and i know i could maximise the effects with some roids(i've been tempted in many occasion) but i'm afraid of the side effects especially the psychological one


----------



## maniek80

and what about xxxxxx.net is the real stuff??


----------

